# Medium Pimpin



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Alrighto, before anyone makes any remarks about how cool scooters are, lets all look past that and remember that this is a 12 volt / dumb question forum and that this falls under the cool yet unnecessary category 


...plus its super fun to ride around on... :biggrin: 



So comming in at 174 pounds with a moderate yet respectable 4hp engine i bought and hyosung sense sd50 (49cc) scooter a few months ago because it was SUCH a good deal (it always is) and to take some of the stress off the wallet driving a small suv and all, so when that all went out the window and i realized how much stuff i have piled up in the house i figured why not put it on a scooter???  


so heres a fresh new picture the day i bought it, bright yellow to of corse.










and the original customization design









they have since changed a little but the first thing i did was started just sanding out all the cracked panels and fixing drop marks, but i was given a radio from an install i did it was a pioneer DEH-1500 which has been discontinued.



so i figure iv always wanted to try and seperate a face plate from a radio, so why not mold it into the scooter so i used an old tshirt because i didnt need something as thick as fleece and i super glued a thin bead around the faceplate (after removing all the electronics and pcb parts) and tacked the shirt to it once it dried i used some epoxy to hold the faceplate in the cutout i made in the angle i was going for.

heres the before pic










this is after i brushed on resin over the shirt and let it harden i used some bondo glass to strengthen the outer edges of the face and to fill in the old cd slot opening.



















once i got it sanded fairly smoothe it only took a little bit of body filler to fill in the small pits and get it smoothe enough for my liking, i hit it with some 1k primer to check for imperfections in a solid color.


























since the radio face came out fairly good i was happy with the experiment figure wow hey that wasnt to bad lets try to do something abou the big wonky brake light it came with.










not kosher, not at all..

so at autozone tinkering i found some cool grille lights 10 leds in each piece, they come in a pair so i picked them up planning to replace the old brake light with them, so i removed the old light and panel. the opening turned out being the exact width as the lights (perfect) so since they were glued together with no screws i scored the edges with a razor and pick and poped them apart and took the back pieces and epoxyd them to the corners of the light opening.

now after i had them in place where i wanted.


























since there was an edge around the front that let the clear lens sit into a lip i didnt want to change that so i took a shirt glued it around the outer edges of the panel so it was tight against the light casings, i layed down some tin foil and sprayed it with pam and set the panel upside down and put a brick on the back of the light casing to press them tight against the shirt on the foil so when i brushed on the resin it wouldn't seep over the edge.

gave it a quick sand, put some body filler over it.










sprayed with 1k primer










tested the fitment of the lights again



















if anyone wants to check out the video of the lights heres the direct link, for running lights they are solid, and when i hit the brake they alternate opposite of each other.

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m102/sh...nt=P1010154.flv

when i checked the air filter it basically looked like some one used it to scrape grease off an engine, that was in the sand... and i couldn't find a replacement online anywhere so instead of replacing a not so good filter, at autozone again i picked up a pcv filter and about 8 inched of radiator hose and some hose clamps. so i pulled off the airbox entirely breaking a few pieces of it lol and forced the radiator hose over the air intake and clamped it and did the same with the filter.










the nos sticker was my idea ... so watch out fools i run 9's rofl :biggrin: 

anyway... 


















so a quick fix to a simple problem, for less then half the cost of a "performance" intake online which was a filter half the size anyway for more cashola.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

so with allll the extra room under the seat now hey perfect spot for a small air compressor, i made a simple right angle bracket and used bolts to sttach it to the under seat framing and cut a u shape on the bottom side of the bracket so it doesnt squish the filter or hose at its max low..ness..?










which is for but of corse nothing else then .. the grover stutter tone authentic fire engine air horn from www.airhornsoftexas.com

i still have to order it but iv already measured and i can fit it under the right side floor stretching all the way from the under seat poking out right behind the wheel well just perfectly and concealed.

updates to come on that....


going back down to visit friends and family i stumbled upon some powerbass components 6.5" that is, and had to get them.. nothing better then a deal on something you can use right then. so i took the tops of the tweeter mounts and cut out holes a little bigger then them on the sides of the gauges, epoxy'd them at the angle i liked and once they were sturdy enough smooshed a good amount of bondo glass in and around the edge, sanded them down and smoothed them out with some body filler and primered them.

sorry for not taking in between pics on this one



















since i was fixing the factory wiring and upgrading the tiny tiny power/gnd main wires i moved the battery wired to the under seat compartment and fit everything in its soon to be permanent place 










while i was in there and in all the wiring i figure, hey why not put an alarm on here its a warlock something or other iv had foreever.

















hood pin under the seat, no stealing...


shock sensor by the key hole for the under seat area.










and a starter kill at the key cyl.

siren underneath the floor but still above the frame


















well the next thing i decide, something has to be done with that boring oversized primary cover









i mean its huge and plain ew..

and its only covering this










so all that open space needs to be used :biggrin: so the circle area where the hyosung print is, i cut out a circle and left about a 1/4" lip on the edge, picked up some lexan thin about 1/8" from home depot for abnout 2.50$ not to bad. enough i can mess up once and make another. 

i sand and grind slowly on the inside untill my lexan circle window fits flush against the new opening i made once it was fit right i epoxy'd it down and sanded the back with 220 i think on the orbital. i found a sweet decal online that was perfect for this application i think printed it out and taped it onto the front of the lexan, cut it out on the lexan and used the tape as the stencil and spray painted it black to transfer my image. 


























cmon.. if theres a frosty window there needs to be leds of corse... 4 leds on the inside was enough to make this thing glow brightly.










came out pretty good i think.

also tried red, but blue is always cooler










since were already on the lights i took apart a galls police headlight "wig wag" flasher apart from work (model FS039) which you can find here 

http://www.galls.com/style.html?style=FS03...general_catalog

tossed the caseing, tossed the switch just sodered the contacts together so instead of having a giant wonky red switch i can just use my own switched input to trigger power to the relay module from up front.

heres a video of it before i modified the switch and stuff.

ignore the weird excited/creepy/grunty laugh 

http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m102/sh...nt=P1010130.flv


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Right now thats about all iv gotten so far, iv already picked up some paint and clear for this thing, i dont really have a picture but i redid the seat with some carbon fiber vinyl stuff is great to work with.

ill keep the updates a commin throughout the week, hopefully i can have the componant woofers in by friday.

untill then.. uffin:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting. Very unique. I like the mold around the HU. That's pretty pimp. Can't wait to see it laid out.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

man you never stop with the crazy stuff...great job as usual...when you move back to sebring you got a job man..just name your pay..you got it :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

This scooter needs some LEDS =D!!!

130 to be exact...

100 blue 10mm diffused leds, its painfully boring sitting and sodering 100 tiny resisters onto 100 tiny leads.


















at least i was getting paid to do this :biggrin: since the shop is empty because of the hurricane.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

gpt the component woofer rings mounted and my fleece stapled tonight, im happy with the shape, im going to take the front panel of to glass it.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

resin










some body filler, still need to reinforce the edges and fill some of the bigger fleece edges with some bondoglass.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

haha bored are we :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

that scooter would make a good car show bike


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice project, can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW+Aug 28 2008, 10:35 AM~11459438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   nahh, lol just felt the need to.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats creative and hot keep up the good work can't wait to see it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 28 2008, 12:25 PM~11460207
> *
> nahh, lol just felt the need to.
> *


i feel that :thumbsup:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

I filled in most of the rough edges and big gaps with bondoglass it's still rough in and around some of the tight spots and edges where I stapled around the screw holes.


















ill sand the rest out tomorrow.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Got motivated today suprisingly with a high of 97°F but made some progress iv gotten the finished panels painted but the whole 2 part gun metal effect didnt turn out that well its more of a black with a grey shadow lol


























for those following my post, i decided to get rid of the air tank/ air horn idea there just isnt enough room for it to happen but since iv had a few goodies hiding around i decided to use a whelen siren/pa amplifier and one of the 100 watt slim waterproof speakers for an electronic "air horn" noise (like the ambulances have)









































































I got all the broken and cracked panels glassed today, got some more sanding done and started molding in the siren speaker, its starting to look like a scooter again, will try to have the fixed plastics cleaned, primed and painted tomorrow if it isn't to miserable out.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't know how I missed this before! :0


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

thats lookin pretty sweet


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 22 2009, 08:18 AM~14260218
> *I don't know how I missed this before!  :0
> *


YOU, of all people missed a single thread??!?!?! :0 :0 :0 That's disappointing, that means you missed the video of my scooter hitting almost 189DB's on termlab NOOOW you wont believe me :uh: i shattered like 8 windshields and the camera lens it was insanity lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jun 22 2009, 12:52 PM~14261565
> *YOU, of all people missed a single thread??!?!?!  :0  :0  :0 That's disappointing, that means you missed  the video of my scooter hitting almost 189DB's on termlab NOOOW you wont believe me  :uh: i shattered like 8 windshields and the camera lens it was insanity lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sanding SUCKS !!!! but this piece being broken in so many places, looks pretty good i think

















all i could get done until today, tomorrow i hope to tackle the panel with the woofers (having some fitment issues because it was a little warped after glassing having so many cracks and broken spots)


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

the project is lookin sweet


----------



## -BIG NIKO- (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Jun 26 2009, 12:51 PM~14308062
> *the project is lookin sweet
> *


 I AGREE 
:thumbsup:


----------

